# Pool For Goldens?



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

Build them a ramp! One for getting out/in the water and one for getting in/out of the pool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Yrs ago we set up a pool for Murphy, it was about waist high on me. We made stairs using hay bales. On the days I didn't want him in it I just moved the bales. Worked great.
When winter came I used the hay to cover my garden.


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

We have a 15 x 30 oval above ground. Didn't buy it for the dogs but they use it all the time. We do have a small deck on one end, the steps are plastic kinda like a wedding cake so its easy for them to get in and out.

Mike


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

We have a small kiddie pool for Tayla. She doesn't like them deep because she likes to make lots of splashes so she has one of those plastic ones. She has a great time in it and can get in and out when she wants.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

We installed a inground pool 2 years ago in part because we thought Jazz might need knee surgery & it'd be useful as therapy. It has steps that they can in and out of the pool with and we cover it witha solar blanket when we don't want them in it.

Expensive, but we all use it and enjoy it.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

We have a pool and Wyatt thinks it is HIS LOL! Please never allow your dog into a pool without teaching them how to get out safely. The day we brought Wyatt home at 8 weeks we literally put him in the pool and taught him how to get out. A dog will panic and drown if he can't find his way out.


----------



## GabeBabe (Oct 1, 2010)

*Pool*

If you build it they will come....

We put a pool in about 5 years ago. Our last golden had two TPLO surgeries over the years and swimming was one thing he could do for exercise. We put in a lap pool - that's what hubby wanted. Cement, so no nail tear issues. Steps to get out. 

It took time to train the exit - indeed teach how to get out first - we marked the steps with a big blue flower pot so it was easy to spot. Then began working our way down the steps till swimming was understood. Then back and forth to get out. 

It's great exercise for dogs especially on a HOT summer day when walking is an issue with all that fur! Good for people with knee issues too.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

We have an above ground pool complete with deck and starirs rather than ladder to get in/out. I wish Hank would get in!!! Other than the one tiime he fell in, we can't coax him in :doh: We have him wear a lifejacket when 'pool side' so he won't panic if he does fall in again (he had his life jacket on when he fell in).

Unfortunately we didn't have the pool when he was a puppy and we could have lifted him in. He does have a kiddie pool but only stands in it, I don't think I've ever seen him lying in the water, even during the warmest weather 

I'm jealous of all you with swimmers!


----------



## Sam Hill (Jan 20, 2012)

*I love it. I really like people that are kooks over their dogs. People on the outside would never understand us getting our dogs a pool.

I think maybe start with a large kiddie pool. As long as they get their wet on they will be happy. Otis would bring his rocks and kongs into the pool and sit there with them.

Its good because when the water gets dirty its easy to change. And its low so they can step right in. And they get warm quicker than a big pool in the sun.

Whatever you decide post pics when you get it *


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

We just have a kiddie pool for Buddy. He loves to "dig" in it. We took him to a friend's house with a pool. He was afraid to go in it. LOL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

We have an inground pool...we live in Florida and everyone of our goldens loved it!!! Mako on the other hand was deathly afraid of it when he was 8 weeks old...it took him about a month to actually like it and now we can't keep him out! He actually goes in and plays with his ball all by himself...no coaxing and so content to be in there with noone!!! I have to close my screen doors when he does this cause he runs into the house with the zoomies soaking wet!


----------



## dgmama (Nov 29, 2012)

janababy said:


> We just have a kiddie pool for Buddy. He loves to "dig" in it. We took him to a friend's house with a pool. He was afraid to go in it. LOL!!!!!!!!!!


Ginger does that too!! Diego loves to blow bubbles. So adorablezz!


----------



## dgmama (Nov 29, 2012)

Makomom said:


> We have an inground pool...we live in Florida and everyone of our goldens loved it!!! Mako on the other hand was deathly afraid of it when he was 8 weeks old...it took him about a month to actually like it and now we can't keep him out! He actually goes in and plays with his ball all by himself...no coaxing and so content to be in there with noone!!! I have to close my screen doors when he does this cause he runs into the house with the zoomies soaking wet!


Awww, love the pictures. Mako's so handsome! I'm planning on getting an above ground pool this summer. The only issue is buying a ramp. I read online about how you can use cement bricks for stairs inside the pool. That might be an idea. I just know my pups will absolutely have a blast when we get one.


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

We have had our pool since before Duffy. Our kids are grown now and don't really use the pool, but Duffy loves it! He absolutely goes insane when we open the pool in the summer and we had to build several gates across the deck opening to keep him from jumping in when we didn't want him to. He kept figuring out either how to destroy the gate or go over it.

Here's the problem -- the pool is 4' deep, but Duffy is a tall dog. He swims in the pool, but he also pushes off the bottom with his rear paws. As a result, the year before last he made a hole in the vinyl bottom of the pool. It took forever to find the hole. My husband patched it. But then at the end of this summer, we realized the pool was losing water again....and we winterized it without finding the hole.

I have a very strong feeling my husband just wants to take the pool down. He has complained that Duffy is the only one who uses it! It is true, but I use it once in awhile. The kids don't care about it at all. And now with Duffy tearing the vinyl....plus the pool heater is broken, I'm afraid my dh will just take it down.

that is so sad, because of how much Duffy LOVES that pool!

I wish there was some solution to this -- we have tried dog booties of various types and secured them on his feet very tightly, but as soon as they become waterlogged, they fall off.

Kris


----------



## Heathhanly (Jan 10, 2013)

Meeks loves her kiddie pool. It can get hot in summer in Australia and we often fill up her pool and leave it for her if we go out. She hops in and lies down in the water. It allows her to cool herself off when she needs to.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## samchu_mammy (Jun 20, 2008)

For those of you who has an above ground pool, do you mind share some picture of how you set up and how the dog goes in and out? We've been thinking about getting a pool for Sam (and yes, just for him) but can't figure out how to make him in and out. Building a deck around it is too much $$$, we are looking for alternative! please share...


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I want to get an above ground pool for both of us. I told DH. It had to be at least 3-5 feet deep at at least 6 feet long so I can go underwater completely. But I too worry about Bear ripping it open or getting trapped or not just wanting to go in. 

How often do you have to change the water in an above ground pool? Does it need the same chemicals as a in-ground on?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisyandme (Apr 28, 2013)

Heathhanly said:


> Meeks loves her kiddie pool. It can get hot in summer in Australia and we often fill up her pool and leave it for her if we go out. She hops in and lies down in the water. It allows her to cool herself off when she needs to.
> View attachment 142858
> 
> 
> ...


We also live in Australia and we have the exact same thing!
Although we also have an in-ground pool, Daisy hates it! Shw refuses to get in unless you put her in, although when one of her lab friends, Molly came around she got pushed in because all Molly wanted to do was dive into the water! It was so cute! 
I hope Daisy becomes a pool swimmer someday!


----------



## vleffingwell (Jan 12, 2011)

Here is the pool I got mine - just emptied it yesterday since they are always wet and I am tired of drying them off! LOL! Once it gets warmer here I will fill it back up, maybe enjoy it a little myself!!


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

We adopted Max 4 weeks ago tomorrow....he is 9 and both Max and Mako love the pool!!! The only problem is they love it so much they are constantly in it....it can be 10pm and they decide to go for a swim...or about 7am when I am about ready to leave for work!!!!


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

samchu_mammy said:


> For those of you who has an above ground pool, do you mind share some picture of how you set up and how the dog goes in and out? We've been thinking about getting a pool for Sam (and yes, just for him) but can't figure out how to make him in and out. Building a deck around it is too much $$$, we are looking for alternative! please share...


I'm afraid I'm not much help. We do have an above ground pool, but it is right off our wooden deck. Instead of a ladder coming out of the pool to the deck, we have stairs inside the pool. Duffy loves to dive off the deck into the pool and he loves to sit on the stairs inside the pool. No problem climbing the stairs to get out.

He is a fanatic about that pool - LOVES it.

Kris


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Makomom said:


> We adopted Max 4 weeks ago tomorrow....he is 9 and both Max and Mako love the pool!!! The only problem is they love it so much they are constantly in it....it can be 10pm and they decide to go for a swim...or about 7am when I am about ready to leave for work!!!!


I love this picture. I so wish we had a pool. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dgmama (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow! What an awesome pool! I've been looking around a lot lately, it's getting warm here in Alabama. But while I'm searching, we'll take them to the river.


----------



## B&K (Feb 10, 2013)

I am using a regular 5ft kiddie pool, but i found this setup on the net and was thinking of doing something similar


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

B&K said:


> I am using a regular 5ft kiddie pool, but i found this setup on the net and was thinking of doing something similar


That's awesome. Lol
I showed my husband and he wasn't very amused. He said if the dog gets a pool before him... (some unrecognizable muttering). 
Where did you find this?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dreamrsmom (Apr 1, 2013)

*Backyard Pool*

We have a built in pool in our backyard. We taught our golden to get out, via the stairs. We also have a swim platform in the pool, so she can get out if she climbs onto it. But, I give her the command to go around, which means to go to the stairs, instead of draggin' her butt out by climbing on the platform. 
We have a new pup...picked her up, today. She didn't know what the pool was. I put her on the platform and she stepped off of it, into the pool and had to swim. She was a bit surprised when the water was over her head. I put my hand under her and lifted her out of the pool. And when she was running around the pool, after Tully, our five yr. old golden, she misstepped and fell into the pool. She was at the deep end and there is no way for her to climb out, so my son jumped in and rescued her. We might put a life jacket on her until she understands and respects the pool.
We never, ever leave the dogs outside on their own. Backyard pools are deadly for dogs, even if they can swim. Our neighbor's dogs were out in their pool area and one dog knocked the other in and he couldn't swim. By the time they checked on the dogs, it was too late. Broke my heart. You have to treat the pool and dogs the same way you would children and a pool. 
But, I have to say....both dogs love the pool. The pup, Keeper, stood on the platform while Tully jumped in to retrieve her ball. :


----------



## texasx96 (Mar 13, 2013)

There's a nice dog park with a couple nice man-made ponds that I take Rowdy to on weekends. When I'm home during the week I take him to a smaller dog park across the street that has no ponds. I bring a big ice chest full of water along. Rowdy runs and plays for a while them climbs into the ice chest for a bit to cool off. He repeats the process about 10 times or so depending on how long we're there.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Toriaroo (Jun 24, 2013)

I so wish I had room for a pool for Luna! I've been thinking about getting her a kiddie pool to play in, since she's not so fond of the heat. Sounds like a weekend project to me!


----------



## Kayla&Shadow (Aug 20, 2013)

My golden doesn't seem to like water, except jumping in puddles. I bought him a little kiddie pool and he won't step foot in it. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

I am trying to figure out a way to get a pool for Keisel. 

I currently am still living with the rents however, I'm in the process of moving out at the end of this month. Finally found a house and I'm closing on the 28th!! I'm so excited but at the same time I'm sad for Keisel because there isn't a pool at the house I'm getting. There's room for one, but I won't have the money until a couple of years and even then - I don't know if its smart to spend that much ($25,000-$50,000) for one. 

Currently he is spoiled with a huge in ground swimming pool that he absolutely loves.. He is truly a water dog, even dock diving possibly. I dunno, maybe I can do some kind of financing and have one installed at the new house. Here are pictures of Keisel doing what he absolutely loves.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

If you can have an above ground one Intex makes simple ones to big ones. I have an 8 foot x 30" for Tayla. Really small, but she has fun. Next year I'm getting a 12 ' x 36" one. About as big as I can put in the yard. She will be able to swim. They come in all sizes and styles.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh I would make sure my next house has a pool. It's cheaper to buy one with it already. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

Mako and Max love the pool! I couldn't live in Florida without one! Max jumps from the sides but Mako is a chicken and will not ...even after watching Max. 
We are contemplating moving to Park City Utah...the boys will be so sad cause there are not many houses with a pool out there! They have never seen snow either!


----------



## ziggy3339 (Oct 31, 2012)

I live in Florida & we have an in ground . My dog's been swimming since she was about four months. She's 6.5 months now. I always am there (usually in the pool) and she likes to take a swim a couple times a day. She has a growing variety of favorite floating toys (one being a rubber fish that small. Lightweight. It also skims across the water. ) She's turned into a real water dog. Note: at the end of the day she always gets a through shower (not with soap) to get off all the chlorine. Then her ears cleaned. Then her coat with aloe or organic coconut oil or something nice for her skin. She sleeps like a baby & is healthy . I don't worry whether she's getting enough exercise (I'm older) and this is a godsend for us both. I've lost 25 lbs since she came into my life. I digress....
Woul love yo upload photos of her but it wants my URL and don't know what that means. I have two YouTube stations showing her swimming ....lol
Signed, over the moon proud mom


----------



## ziggy3339 (Oct 31, 2012)

Makomom said:


> Mako and Max love the pool! I couldn't live in Florida without one! Max jumps from the sides but Mako is a chicken and will not ...even after watching Max.
> We are contemplating moving to Park City Utah...the boys will be so sad cause there are not many houses with a pool out there! They have never seen snow either!


Well, they'll have new scenery to explore there and stuff to explore so it'll all workout. I know what you mean about living without a pool in FL. It's such fun!!!


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Sadly, I am seriously thinking about taking down our above ground pool after this summer. Kids are grown up and don't use the pool. The only one who swam this summer was Duffy!

Kris


----------

